# Dual Boiler Gaggia Classic...?



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

It wont be the first time I've come up with a hair brained scheme that's full of potential in my mind but stinks like a wet fart in the cold light of day









Anyhow, I thought about buying two faulty Gaggia Classic machines, butchering them and making a dual boiler from the parts harvested...... Has anyone done this before?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I guess it depends how much value you place on your time, you'd need to source a casing etc and at the end of the day unless you would still be stuck with the inherent unstable temperature but in 2 boilers not 1 assuming you are thinking of a brew boiler and a steam boiler, and not a 2 group Classic?

I would suspect that with the time and effort involved it just wouldn't be worth it and it would have zero resale value.


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you for replying Charliej.



Charliej said:


> Well I guess it depends how much value you place on your time


I suppose that's the burning question..... I don't have a massive amount of spare time but I love bodging on projects like this and if it went ahead I doubt it would happen until the nights started drawing in later this year.



Charliej said:


> you'd need to source a casing etc


I can work metal and have the ability to weld both aluminium and stainless. There are some parts I'd get laser cut but the majority of what I'd make will be from offcuts and scrap material to reduce the outlay of coinage.



Charliej said:


> at the end of the day unless you would still be stuck with the inherent unstable temperature but in 2 boilers not 1 assuming you are thinking of a brew boiler and a steam boiler, and not a 2 group Classic?


I was thinking of putting together a single group machine with a boiler for the brew and a boiler for the steam wand...... would you use parts salvaged from different machines?



Charliej said:


> I would suspect that with the time and effort involved it just wouldn't be worth it and it would have zero resale value.


The resale value doesn't really bother me because this would be one of those projects to prove to myself that I can do it, also with the potential of a coffee at the end too.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Could do a heat exchanger? Might fit more easily? With regard to Charlie's point, you could insulate the boiler somehow?

Saw that someone did a preheat by wrapping copper around the boiler. Not sure how that worked out. You could cut two boilers in half and weld them back together and put copper pipe running through middle. Actually may be better to remove the elements and get a new sized boiler fabricated.

The difficulty would be working out the temperatures and getting fuses to match. Obviously if you use a pid you can avoid that.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How about picking up an old electric shower, they have little boilers in them... Cheaper than a second Classic!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

One basic problem is that the steam boiler does non refill automatically, not in surmountable but additional work.

The boiler elements are very securely attached to the boiler.

Welding aluminium and stainless is not the same as boiler welding /specialist area /regulations

Welding or a new fabricated boiler would need pressure testing /certificating £££££££££££££££

Mixing aluminium and copper could cause electrolytic problems also exiting boiler would need glands /bosses/high pressure.

Other than a separate steam boiler what would be the advantage ??

You obviously have useful skills and a fertile mind ,apply the to a more useful /rewarding project


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This may be of interest to you, a chap created a thermoblock to pre-heat the incoming water on the Classic, idea being to help solve the temp stability issues that arise from pulling cold water into the boiler.

With enough time and know-how I dont see why your idea couldn't come to fruition. You essentially just want to have a second boiler with the steam arm attached that is always set to steam pressure.

It would be a great mod if you managed to pull it off


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if the new classic has this. Gaggia were experimenting with the baby twin.


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments so far, there are some interesting ideas.

On the safety front I had never intended to create a boiler myself but salvage them from faulty machines. My welding of aluminium and stainless was to put together a case and maybe a frame/ support to the gubbins inside.

The idea of preheating the water before entry into the boiler is interesting and a PID will make temp control easier....... I have got a bit more to think about now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

gaggia already do a dual boiler machine, its the kitchenaid artisan, would love someone to get hold of one of them and do some modding.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe a Kitchenaid/Classic Mashup with PID and boiler pre-heat? What more could a coffee-lover want


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> gaggia already do a dual boiler machine, its the kitchenaid artisan, would love someone to get hold of one of them and do some modding.


Funny you should mention that, been watching one on Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151255569606&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> gaggia already do a dual boiler machine, its the kitchenaid artisan, would love someone to get hold of one of them and do some modding.


Tell me more coffeechap.... I'm new to the coffee scene and aside from a PID what would you like to see done on a KA machine?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

well a lot mod the gaggia machones, so a pid on the brew boiler would be interesting


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2009/04/editorial-stein-x-leikangers-metaphorical-journey-into-kitchenaid-hell/

Picture suggests its all standard gaggia parts! Article suggests you could do a better job than they did.

Try and get a parts diagram of it to give you a head start.






I want one now!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if any of you want one of these for a project then give me a shout as I think i have a few in my store.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I know its OT but i found this and need to ask if anyone has any idea what the **** is going on in this video!? I don't understand why he is doing that to the coffee or what he was trying to make.

Is that a coffee shot? The grinder looks a bit like an EK43


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> if any of you want one of these for a project then give me a shout as I think i have a few in my store.


Is there anything you don't have in your store, Dave?







. You ought to do a vid 'at home with coffeechap'!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is there anything you don't have in your store, Dave?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too right!! A few!? How big is the store?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

oracleoftruth said:


> I know its OT but i found this and need to ask if anyone has any idea what the **** is going on in this video!? I don't understand why he is doing that to the coffee or what he was trying to make.
> 
> Is that a coffee shot? The grinder looks a bit like an EK43


First shot looked like an attempt at a 'coffee shot' - pulled out approx 130-150ml? but only 10 secs - bet it tasted rank. Second shot took 25 secs - output volume, judging by size of the cup, was again around 130-150ml then drowned in 'expertly' microfoamed milk - bet it tasted equally rank. Loved his dosing/barista skills - dob in couple of spoonfuls - tamp - decide to add more coffee - tamp a bit more. Guy's been watching Matt Perger clearly.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

my store is a veritable tardis, but seriously have a couple of these that have seen better days cosmetically that would suit a project


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> my store is a veritable tardis, but seriously have a couple of these that have seen better days cosmetically that would suit a project


How many pennies though?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

let me check and I will post back on this thread


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

This is getting more interesting than I thought it would and I haven't even let the other half know yet


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont tell her, she will just put a block on it


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

Generally she's ok out my projects because she's always aware of the production costs...... that aren't paid by paypal


----------

